

Worlds thinnest display using a soap bubble - nickler
http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/07/02/worlds-thinnest-3d-display-created-using-a-soap-bubble/

======
biot
Non-blogspam source: [http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/2/3131606/thin-soap-
bubble-di...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/7/2/3131606/thin-soap-bubble-
display)

~~~
valmitj
actually,

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-18671061>

and REAL source:

<http://96ochiai.ws/colloidaldisplay>

------
6ren
um, how is colour possible?

~~~
chrisfarms
The images are being projected by the light source, they are not being
produced by the film itself via the sound generator.

The frequencies alter the opacity and reflective properties at various points
on the surface, so you might be able to have an almost opaque block of color
next to an almost transparent section.

It's not a 700nm "screen" like your monitor. It's a 700nm "screen" like you
might have for a projector (but with some other cool properties).

------
ktizo
I wonder if they can get the resolution high enough to do proper interference
patterns. It would be a cool way to do digital holography.

